# Lake Whitehurst ?'s



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I went and checked the fishing station out today and I am thinking about taking the kayak out there this weekend. Just curious as to what the water depths are like and what tactics are used to troll for walleye. I was thinking of using grubs, deep divers, storms, etc. I will also be using shiners... what's the best way to rig them? Any info is greatly appreciated... I am not so sharp on freshwater tactics for walleye or bass out of the kayak.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Im not trying to be discouraging or negative but I thought kayaks werent allowed on the local freshwater impoundments around here like whitehurst, smith, western branch, prince, meade, cahoon etc. Just something to check into. Im not 100% sure, but I know this applies to some of the impoundments. Ide hate to see you out there and the man visit with ticket in hand etc. Just looking out.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Wrong, they are allowed as long as you have your 1-day or year pass. Go to Oceans East and get the lowdown on where to go and how. You can get your lake pass there.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up guys... any clue as to how much the year pass is? Do I still need the decal on the bow of the yak?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Day pass is $5

Annual pass (Sticker) $40


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks again Cory.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

sweet, not I got another body of water to check out once I get my manta ray 12


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

ruthless said:


> Day pass is $5
> 
> Annual pass (Sticker) $40


I thought the Annual pass was $20 for Norfolk residents?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

That's right! Even though Va. Beach Residents also pay for and drink that water, we pay more than the Norfolk residents for the right to fish there.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

You also need a registration for your yak. At least, that's what the nice marine patrol cop told me last year after I helped them round up a derelict boat. It's a class 1 misdemeanor (12mo. in jail, 2500$ fine max). I got off with a warning. It pays to be helpful sometimes...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You do not need a registration in Virginia if the craft is not under power (fuel or electric). I have been there twice this summer and talked to both the Norfolk PD and the Game Wardens. No registration...no problem!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks... that sounded like it was getting expensive to fish a handful of times in a year!


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*Bait presintation*

If you are going to use minnows all you have to do is cut of the tail so it won't spin in the water, and hook it through the lips. A little weight is optional to get it under the water, I like one or 2 split shots about a foot away from the bait, for walleye do the same thing just use a egg sinker rig it carolina style and drag the weight on the bottom and the minnow a few feet above and hang on. I fished lake Erie as a kid and that's how we caught'em. :fishing: 
ASSASIN


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks for the pointers!


----------

